# Blue Lobster!



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

I was asking in another forum but since this is specifically for inverts, might as well ask here also.

Does anyone on these boards have the Hammer Cobalt Blue Lobster? And what else do you have in your tank, and what is the size of your tank? And can I get a picture? lol

Thanks in advance!


----------

